# Montana C4864/Long 480D



## vietvetharry (Jan 20, 2007)

Does anyone know what type lub oil should be used in the Rear wheel final drive hub? I have gone through the manual and all its says is refill with the appropriate lub. I'm thinking an 85W/140.


----------

